
Show HN: CronMonit – Say Goodbye to Silently Failing Cron Jobs - johnkevinmbasco
https://cronmonit.app/
======
johnkevinmbasco
CronMonit is a very simple tool for monitoring cron jobs so you'll get
notified via email when your cron jobs fail (e.g, it fails to run or it fails
to finish running successfully because of an unexpected error). It only takes
a few minutes to setup -
[https://twitter.com/CronMonit/status/1177786080289902592](https://twitter.com/CronMonit/status/1177786080289902592)

As of this writing, CronMonit already processed 100k+ pings. It's being used
by us on 1 project (w/c is in production) and it works well for us. It already
helped us discover failing cron jobs. We'll let open source projects use it
for free. We're also planning to let a limited number of people use CronMonit
to monitor the cron jobs of their startup / small business / side project for
free. In exchange, I just need to get their feedback later so I can further
improve it. Please send an email to john@cronmonit.app if you're interested.

